# Bob Cordell Super Gainclone Con Klever Klipper LM3886



## mexmike (Ago 2, 2018)

Hola a todos,

Adjunto un proyecto mío para los que les interesa.

Es el amplificador Super Gainclone del libro de Bob Cordell usando OPA02604, OPA604 como Buffer, Inversor y Servo feedback y LM3886.
He incluido su Klever Klipper (Se puede eliminar).

He notado que se puede eliminar la resistencia R1A y no se pierde tanto ganancia y el Klever Klipper jala perfectamente así pero no quería desviar de su diseño.

Tuve muchos problemas con el modelo de TI del LM3886, debido a las diferencias entre TI y National pero creo que quedo bien. Como siempre el circuito de Mute no sirve como se debe. También el modelo más reciente no toma en cuenta el pin de Tierra.

¡Si alguien quiere checar el modelo del LM3886 para errores, bienvenidos!

Por último, se puede notar que el Pin 2 y 4 están conectados. Es para facilitar el routiar en el PCB, ya que el Pin 2 no se usa.

Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 7, 2018)

Muy bueno el proyecto Mex; siempre algo referenciado a Bob Cordell es interesante. Se debe chequear por acá en mis lares si se consiguen los integrados. Saludos


----------



## mexmike (Ago 7, 2018)

Hola moonwalker,

Que padre que te interesa el proyecto.

Estuvo en contacto con el Maestro Bob. Me comento que lo demostró junto con un amplificador de válvulas que había construido y cuando usaba el ajuste del Klever Klipper, la gente se confundía y pensaban que el SGC era el de válvulas. Me contesto....

“I'm glad you like the Klever Klipper. Quite a while back I auditioned the SGC against a 35 W tube amp I built. People preferred the sound of the SGC with the Klever Klipper turned on, and frequently confused the SGC in that mode with the tube amplifier when they did not know which amplifier was playing”.

 Compre un puno de lo LM3886 en www.chipnet.com regalados. Ya casi tengo todas las piezas para empezar a armar. Use Mouser México para muchas de las piezas. Envió gratis en compras mayores a $40 USD y el Toroid con AnTek Products Corp. ¡Tienen de todo! Finalmente los Terminals, disipador y otra partes con Amazon y Mercadolibre.

Voy a hacer el pcb de un solo lado tal vez en la China PCB Prototype & PCB Fabrication Manufacturer - JLCPCB 10 piezas $40 USD. He tenido muchos muy buenos consejos en contra de eso, pero eso es mi plan. Ni modo si no sirve y oscila como un diablo; así es como aprendo y lo hare con pcb de doble lado después.

Ojalá que te animas a construirlo.

Saludos


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 13, 2018)

Hola Mex me gustaría meterle mano a este proyecto que has documentado sin embargo el tiempo ahora en mi trabajo no me deja construir estos proyectos que me gustan. Estoy seguro que tendré la oportunidad de hacerlo en un futuro pero quiero ver como desarrollas este proyecto y estaré siguiendo este tema. Bob Cordell un gran maestro y gentil persona y sus proyectos sensacionales. Mex, felicidades con tu proyecto y adelante; estaré siguiéndolo.


----------



## mexmike (Dic 6, 2018)

Favor de criticar mi primera versión del Cordell Super Gainclone con Buffer, Servo y Klever Klipper. Estoy seguro de que hay muchos problemas de diseño en cuanto layout que necesitan corrección. Quería incluir el Klipper como parte del desafío, pero puedo colocarlo en un tablero separado para mi próximo intento.

Problemas encontrados:

1) Voltage de offset es algo alta; 161mV con entrada en cortocircuito; más alto de lo que esperaba.

2) Con la entrada abierta, la CA es de 32 mV en la salida y aumenta si pongo mi mano cerca de C1. Sin embargo, CA en la salida es 0.2mV con entrada cortocircuitada.

3) Zumbido. Hay una pequeña cantidad de zumbido sin entrada contactada. Con la entrada en cortocircuito, el zumbido no está presente en absoluto. Si pongo mi mano cerca de C1 y sin nada conectado, el zumbido aumenta. Cuando conecto mi teléfono como entrada, el zumbido también aumenta. Una vez que elijo algo de música para escuchar y justo antes de que empiece la música a medida que se conecta la salida del teléfono, el zumbido desaparece y es muy silencioso.
Hmmm!!! Acabo de probarlo con mi reproductor de música Shanling. No parece zumbar, excepto cuando la entrada se abre momentáneamente al cambiar de archivero. Entre pistas de canciones no hay zumbido.

Parece ser que la entrada es muy sensible a ser abierto.

Cualquier idea o consego es muy apreciada como siempre ".

Les deseo a todos, sus familiares y amigos, lo mejor para Navidad y Año Nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2018)

mexmike dijo:


> ) Voltage de offset es algo alta; 161mV con entrada en cortocircuito; más alto de lo que esperaba.


 
Eso es con C6 o con SW1 ?
Pata 9 del LM3886A a masa o el entrada del pre a masa ?
C6 debería ser no polarizado


----------



## mexmike (Dic 6, 2018)

Hola Dosmetros,

Gracias por tu respuesta.

¡Espero que entiendo tus observaciones siendo un poco ignorante yo! Si no, te agradecería una aclaración.

Pata 9 la tengo de entrada inversora. La pata 10 la tengo a masa quieta.

C6, creo que la tengo de acuerdo con la hoja de datos. Es la CM y se muestra polarizado de 100uF.

Pensé probar un chip diferente para el Servo. Intente con un OPA2604 diferente, pero con el mismo resultado de Offset. Sin embargo con un TLO72, el Offset desaparece. . No sé si esto es un fix real, pero ya no hay Offset DC. El zumbido sigue como antes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2018)

mexmike dijo:


> El zumbido sigue como antes.


 
El zumbido es problema de fuente o de blindaje o de masas.


----------



## mexmike (Dic 6, 2018)

Es lo que pensé. 

En realidad, suena muy bien excepto cuando no hay nada enchufado en la entrada que pueda ponerlo en corto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2018)

Probá bajar R2 a 100k o  47k

¿ Fotos del montaje ?


----------



## mexmike (Dic 6, 2018)

Ok, lo probaría con 100k y luego 47,

¿Perdón Dosmetros, no se ven las fotos del montaje que ya subí?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2018)

Si si , están en el mensaje 5


----------



## mexmike (Dic 6, 2018)

¿Qué opinas de mi layout entonces? ¡Sé que lo debo mejorar!

El bottom consiste en masa y masa quieta y el top de -28V a la izquierda seguida por +28V y la fuente de los OPA2604. Alinear todo me costó demuchiada chamaba mental; ¿tendré acceso etc, pongo vía no pongo vía? Las vías, afortunadamente las use únicamente para los OPS’s. Es la primera vez que intento un PCB de dos lados; que horror.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá bajar R2 a 100k o  47k
> 
> ¿ Fotos del montaje ?



Intente con 100k, pero con 47k, mucho mejor.


----------



## mexmike (Dic 11, 2018)

Mi versión del Super Gainclone basada en el diseño de Cordell ahora, SIN el Klever Klipper. Mucho más fácil de construir y esta vez de una sola capa. Tengo planes de hacer una placa de dos capas para comparar el sonido y estresarme tratando de alinear las transferencias de tóner.

Al igual que en mi versión anterior con el Klipper, decidí usar un TL072 para el servo de nuevo, ya que me da un Offset DC absoluto cero en comparación con otros chips que dan aproximadamente 160mV. Para el búfer he probado el TL072, OPA2604, NE5532 y finalmente el OPA2134. También puedo darle una oportunidad al LME49720.

El voltaje del riel se establece en 28 V para mis altavoces de 4 ohmios mediante la fuente de alimentación ajustable Q-BAIHE Sliding LT1083 que recibí de Lilly Maria en Amazon. Son bastante buenos para probar varias configuraciones de Gainclone ya que la salida se puede ajustar para adaptarse a la aplicación. Una vez que decida cuál de mis versiones de Supegainclone es la mejor, probablemente optaré por un Gainclone PS más tradicional.

He utilizado voltaje de riel de 18V para los Opamp, que tal vez cambio dependiendo en mi elección final de Opamp. No hay disipadores para los LM7818 / 7918 ya que tengo resistencias limitadoras de corriente en serie con los mismos. Los LM ni siquiera se calientan. No he incluido la protección de diodos LM7818 en esta versión, pero si alguien me puede dar un consejo sobre su valor en esta aplicación, puedo implementarlos.
Cualquier y todos los comentarios son bienvenidos.
Video corto del amplificador en altavoces de 8 Ohm Klipsch.


----------



## mexmike (Dic 15, 2018)

Otro video de mi Cordell Super Gainclone sin Klever Klipper. ¡Espero que Youtube no lo restringe esta vez!

Ahora puse la protección de diodos para prevenir latch-up del LM7818. Me paso con una versión que me paso un amigo. El regulador daba y no daba 18V; intermitente con .76V la mayoría del tiempo. Me tenía jalando los pelos hasta cuando me dio con información que encontré. Aquí he adjuntado lo que encontré. ¡Espero que sea útil!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 16, 2018)

Todos los reguladores de la serie 78XX y 79XX,deben llevar un capacitor en la entrada y en la salida a masa de 100nF lo más cerca posible de los pines tanto que a veces los sueldo por la parte de las pistas.
En la salida un electrolíticoa de 10uF, no más es suficiente y en la entrada si esta algo lejos de los capacitores después del filtro tan solo uno de 100uF

En el esquema anterior 1uF +220uF no tiene sentido, falta 100nF al igual que las R de 350 ohm a la entrada no tiene sentido alguno, tenes más capacidad en la salid que en la entrada!!! eso esta pésimo!! 
Te tomaste la  molestia de leer la hoja de datos alguna vez????
En el foro hay todo un hilo que habla de los reguladores de tres terminales, son fáciles de utilizar, pero cuando no se lee la información se hacen cosas como ese esquema, luego tienen  problemas porque no se ajusta a las especificaciones del fabricante.
Los diodos solo tienen sentido si hay cargas de tipo inductivas, si no las hay no los necesita
Con 28V de entrada el consumo  de corriente debe estar bien abajo de los 50mA para que no se caliente.
Recordar que solo soportan 1W máximo, para que trabajen descansado y no den problemas deberian disipar como máximo 500mW con un pequeño disipador, pero para 28V de entrada el máximo consumo de corriente esta en los 30mA


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 16, 2018)

mexmike dijo:


> Otro video de mi Cordell Super Gainclone sin Klever Klipper. ¡Espero que Youtube no lo restringe esta vez!
> 
> Ahora puse la protección de diodos para prevenir latch-up del LM7818. Me paso con una versión que me paso un amigo. El regulador daba y no daba 18V; intermitente con .76V la mayoría del tiempo. Me tenía jalando los pelos hasta cuando me dio con información que encontré. Aquí he adjuntado lo que encontré. ¡Espero que sea útil!


Hola a todos , esa protección con didos jo la conosco pero conectando lo diodo al revéz (inversamente polarizado) entre entrada y salida del regulador 78XX .
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 16, 2018)

El esquema esta al revés Daniel la salida a la izquierda y la entrada a la derecha, de todas formas es pésimo


----------



## mexmike (Dic 16, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Todos los reguladores de la serie 78XX y 79XX,deben llevar un capacitor en la entrada y en la salida a masa de 100nF lo más cerca posible de los pines tanto que a veces los sueldo por la parte de las pistas.
> En la salida un electrolíticoa de 10uF, no más es suficiente y en la entrada si esta algo lejos de los capacitores después del filtro tan solo uno de 100uF
> 
> En el esquema anterior 1uF +220uF no tiene sentido, falta 100nF al igual que las R de 350 ohm a la entrada no tiene sentido alguno, tenes más capacidad en la salid que en la entrada!!! eso esta pésimo!!
> ...



Copié la fuente de un diagrama que encontré, sin embargo, de acuerdo con el diagrama de la hoja de datos que subí “Against potential latch-up problems” en mi post anterior, es obvio que, si los he leído y si contemplo cambiar mi circuito, sin embargo, se vea claramente que hay una sola capacitancia de 100nF en todo el circuito. Me puede ensenar una hoja de datos del LM7818/ 7918 con el circuito dual con las capacitancias como tu dices? Si cambio mi circuito para que sea exactamente como la que está en la hoja de datos, tendré en la entrada 0.33uF del lado positivo y 2.2uF del lado negativo y 0.1uF (100nF) y 1uF en la salida respectivamente. ¿Estás de acuerdo, o debo cambiar la configuración para incluir los de 100nF que me recomiendas? El circuito del regulador está integrado con el amplificador y tiene más de 1000uF en la entrada; C12 y C15, ósea la entrada tiene mas capacitancia, no la salida.

En cuanto las resistencias limitadoras de corriente en la entrada, estoy evitando el uso de disipadoras en los LM7XXX. La caída de voltaje en esas resistencias es de 5V; la medí. Esto deja 23v en la entrada de los LM7818/LM7918, un valor que deja más de las 2V que necesitan para trabajar. Tome la idea de Reply #5 aqui...
Power regulation options for 5V and 18V circuit - Page 1
De la hoja de datos del OPA2604, el corriente de corto circuito es de 40mA (en el peor de los casos), por dos IC es 80ma.

Calcule asi. Dime si esta mala. Por cierto, use resistencias de 330 Ohm, no de 350.
V entrada: 28V,   Vsal: 18V,    Vdif: 10V, Corriente: 0.08mA (peor caso),     Pd: 0.8W Sin resistencia .
                 23V,          18V,                5V,                  0.08mA (peor caso),          0.4W  Con resistencia .

.4W no requiere un disipador, .8W creo que si lo requiere. Si estoy mal es por ignorancia propia, soy ingeniero en aviación y principiante en la electrónica.

Con respecto a los diodos, como dije previamente. En un diseño de Cordel Super Gainclone de un amigo, el LM7818 no daba salida. Puse los diodos tal como en la hoja de datos más los que se pueden ver aquí y el problema desapareció. 

Vea Incorrect Output From 7805 respuesta #5

IC Voltage Regulators en Fig. 2.3.3 Protection Diode Used With 7805 & Large Capacitors

Sé que mi circuito es lejos de ser perfecto y por esto participo en este foro como novato para aprender.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 16, 2018)

Si pones una resistencia así, luego de ella debería ir un capacitor electrolítico, que no se por ningún lado en ambas ramas no esta el cerámico de 100nF en ambas ramas.
De echo jamás haría eso de poner una resistencia, pero bueno si a ti te gusa....
No se que has leído o visto ya que tu segundo esquema también esta mal, como te apunte en mi post anterior, los diodos de protección solo se utilizan si hay cargas inductivas, si no las hay no hay que ponerlos.
No se de donde sacaste todas esas ideas, me baso en la información del fabricante, y de las notas de aplicación, en el foro he publicado un manual entero dedicado a estos reguladores, allí hay la información correcta.
Aparte llevo años de uso de esos reguladores,  sin tener ningún tipo de problemas


----------



## mexmike (Dic 16, 2018)

Ninguna de las ideas es mía y están en los links en mi previa post donde se puede ver fácilmente.

Aqui los pongo de nuevo.

Power regulation options for 5V and 18V circuit - Page 1

Incorrect Output From 7805

IC Voltage Regulators

Voy a buscar tu manual.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2018)

Según manual-pdf el capacitor de salida debería ser chico , cuando ese capacitor es grande iría éste díodo :


----------



## mexmike (Dic 16, 2018)

De acuerdo,

Creo que lo voy a cambiar según la hoja de datos así. Solo tiene un capacitor de 100nF.

Los diodos de protección de corto circuito los pensaba dejar, ya que iba usar uno de las salidas de 18V para proporcionar a un protector de bocinas externa que ya tengo. Puedo ver que una de las capacitancias es de 100uF. Los otros, no puedo ver de cuánto son.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 16, 2018)

Si no querés tener posible oscilaciones, haceme caso, 1 capacitor de 100nF lo más pegado al CI de ambos lados, no cuestan nada y te evitarás muchos problemas, ahora si querés darte  la cabeza contra la pared  haz como tu quieras, el diodo se pone si vas a poner una carga inductiva que puede producir pulsos superiores a los que maneja el CI, unos operacionales no producirán eso, por lo tanto no hacen falta.
Por otro lado algunos ponen muchos capacitores queriendo filtrar no se que, ya que no hace falta el propio CI es un excelente filtro ya que atenúa las señales entre 10 Hz y 100kHz a apenas 40uV, es decir nada!

Si vas a utilizar protecciones nunca las alimentes de donde se alimentan los operacionales, utiliza un regulador independiente.


----------



## mexmike (Dic 16, 2018)

Ok,

Hare todo lo que me sugieres. Los pongo encima de las cap de la hoja de datos, o en lugar de?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 16, 2018)

Como tenes una resistencia deberias poner un capacitor entre la resistencia y la entrada de unos 220uF junto a uno de 100nF, del otro lado pones otro de 100nF junto con uno de 10uF, te trabajara perfecto.
para la tensión de la protección, no necesita que sea regulada, se podría ver cuanto consume y poner una R con un Zener o si prefieres otro regulador, que no este a la salida de los anteriores, que se alimente de donde tomas tensión par los otros, de esa forma no deberías tener ningún tipo de problema


----------



## mexmike (Dic 16, 2018)

Ok Gracias por todo tu ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 17, 2018)

mexmike dijo:


> De acuerdo,
> 
> Creo que lo voy a cambiar según la hoja de datos así. Solo tiene un capacitor de 100nF.
> 
> ...


Tratá de respetar el esquema que posteaste antes. Si querés agregarle mayor capacidad a la salida del regulador, podés hacerlo sin drama, pero tenés que agregar los capacitores en paralelo con los de salida del esquema (Figure 16)... y por lo general con 10uF o hasta 100uF ya es suficiente para cubrir demandas transitorias de corriente.
Tenés que mantener los diodos que están a la salida del diagrama (son los anti latch-up que evitan que la salida positiva sea "tirada" hacia la negativa en el momento de inicio del funcionamiento del regulador negativo por el acople en alterna de los capacitores de la salida), y además tenés que agregar los diodos que indicó dosmetros si le agregas capacidad a la salida para evitar que vuelen los reguladores cuando apagás la fuente (por lo que valen los dos diodos, ponelos siempre y listo).


----------



## mexmike (Dic 17, 2018)

*Perfecto Dr. Zoidberg,*

Ya he fabricado tres prototipos que funcionen muy bien, uno con el Klever Klipper y dos sin. Sería muy fácil hacer todo lo que me dices.

El ultimo prototipo tiene todos los diodos puesto, porque ya sufrí lo del “latch-up”. Me costó mucho trabajo encontrar el problema y decidí siempre usarlos por lo fácil que es meterlos en el PCB y no ocupen espacio. En el amplificador que sufría este problema, el voltaje bajaba a 0.76V. Quitando los IC uno por uno a veces regresaba los 18V. Sin IC puesto y sin carga, ósea puro rieles de voltaje, nunca sabia cuando me iba proporcionar los 18V y pensaba que tenía una soldadura fría.

El amplificador suena muy bien a mis oídos. El que tiene el Klipper igual pero no veo el caso tanto rollo para tener este mismo en el PCB, ya que casi se duplica en tamaño por el ruteo. Los PCB sin Klipper son de una solo capa y no me estreso tano con la  alineación de los pads.

Tengo un chasís bonito de MercadoLibre que ya está en camino.

Espero tener el segundo PCB listo pronto.

Gracias por todo y Feliz Navidad.


----------



## mexmike (Dic 17, 2018)

Adjunto los archivos de mi Cordell Super Gainclone para que los puede RECTIFICAR, modificar y hasta usar si quieren.

Para los IC hay muchas opciones que puede usar en lugar del OPA2604. Para el Servo, el TL072 es el IC que me dé casi 0V DC Offset.


----------



## tozeyana (Ago 14, 2020)

mexmike dijo:


> Adjunto los archivos de mi Cordell Super Gainclone para que los puede RECTIFICAR, modificar y hasta usar si quieren.
> 
> Para los IC hay muchas opciones que puede usar en lugar del OPA2604. Para el Servo, el TL072 es el IC que me dé casi 0V DC Offset.



Esta es la versión final que publica en su canal de YouTube aquí.
This is final version you post to your YouTube Channel here


----------

